# Information reqired!



## ragav (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi All!
Am, Ragav from Trichy Tamil nadu, currently working in Bangalore. I have applied to Weltech Wellington for Level7 in Information technology in security and assurance, I need some information House rents per week and I also need some details about the part times jobs I get over there! 
Thanks in advance


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ragav said:


> Hi All!
> Am, Ragav from Trichy Tamil nadu, currently working in Bangalore. I have applied to Weltech Wellington for Level7 in Information technology in security and assurance, I need some information House rents per week and I also need some details about the part times jobs I get over there!
> Thanks in advance


Rents in Wellington can be from very low to very high depending where and who you want to live with. The lowest cost will be a house or flat share where you just rent a single bedroom and share the rest of the house with the other tenants. Maybe around $100 a week would cover this including all your shared bills - eg power, internet access etc.
Part time jobs there will be plenty. Assuming you have approval from immigration you'll only be able to work 20hrs a week maximum.

Regards,


----------

